# Post your pics of kitties enjoying the sun!!



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

I just love this warm sunny weather and so does Monte! Post your pictures of your kitties enjoying this wonderul weekend weather!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

lol hes lovely.

His face in the first picture looks really sad. His button lip looks like it is going ( Im sure hes not tho!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

your baby is so cute!

Here's a picture of a few of my babies enjoying the sun:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I think this post is better off in Meet My Kitty so I'll move it there where more people can see it :wink:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Morea, your kitties seem to love the sun too! That picture is so cute of all of them sitting there together!! LOL


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

they are all indoor-only kitties, but I installed pet-safe screens that are pretty sturdy so they can enjoy the sun and breeze on nice days.

There are 6 in that picture, but I have 9 all together!


----------



## willyumyum (Apr 3, 2005)

here's a pic of Tiggs soaking in some rays:









Here's one of both of them enjoying the sun, in the hammock (sorry about the bad lighting in this one):


----------



## KrisB (Apr 5, 2005)

Here are our 5 cats enjoying the sunshine and the first window opening of spring.
This was taken last spring, still have not opened the window yet as it is too cold.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Not much sun gets in the living room but here they are watching birds and enjoying the warm computer chair


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Malcolm on the deck 










Sun bathing kitty...Ophelia is in the shade


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Springtime in Wisconsin....sunshine, fresh air, new sounds, new smells:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Malcolm's got some reddish black fur on him, never knew that


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

yes he does, it is funny because when they are in the sun together he shows that reddish brown and Ophelia is still just black. In full sun his whole body gets that colour


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Malcolm is not wearing a leash, he doesn't try to jump the deck or squeeze thru the bars? I fear the day we get a house and I put them in the backyard ...... :roll:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

We are on the third floor of a condo building (it is the equivalent of 4 floors up though) and no he does not try to jump!!

They only go out there with us so they are well supervised


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Babies in the sun:

















Scully in the sun - then* (I'd nearly forgotten how skinny she was):










*Scully in the sun - now:










Family sun-bathing:

















Our Sun Goddess:
























*


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Polly finally figured out how to get behind the curtains! 










Lisa


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You can see Scully's skinny leg bone or hip bone before, and where is the orange kitty at? He is upside down how scary :!:


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Sun bathing


----------



## Litespeed (Jun 19, 2004)

*Chance in the sun*

Here is a picture of my "handicapped" boy "Chance" in the sun.
























Sorry about the first one being so big, it won't resize on my Photobucket for some reason.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Boomer enjoying the sunset


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

kitkat said:


> You can see Scully's skinny leg bone or hip bone before, and where is the orange kitty at? He is upside down how scary :!:


Yeah, Scully was a bonebag .

The orange kitten is PJ, he got adopted and (apparently) is getting *huge*. The kittens were 6 weeks old in that picture. He's not quite upside down, the photo was taken from directly overhead, you can actually see his ear in the photo of Baby Steph. He's sleeping up against the windowsill


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ahh one of tha fav places to be


















































Even when sick

















and on vacation (we ran to my mom's for the hurricanes last year.)


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

Sunny days...sweeping the skies away......


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cats scare me when they do this



























If you look closely Twinkie's head is to the left


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Cats scare me when they do this


Ophelia does that too 8O Heart attack time!!

We are on the top floor of our building and our balcnoy has gutters on the floor of our deck just on the outside of the bars. Ophie is only ever on the deck with us supervised, because she seems to get very interested in the gutter. 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sunshine Baby! :lol:


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

I hate having Punky out on the balcony because she likes to walk on the other side of the bars and she isn't very graceful 8O 

It happens so quick and we are left to coax her back to the right side!


----------



## kittiekatzz (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's some of mine in the sun.

This is Emma and Abigail in my son's room just yesterday.











This is Emma again.










This is Solomon.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This was already posted elsewhere, but it fits the topic so well, I just couldn't resist the overexposure:










Sorry about that, if you've already seen it.  [/img]


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Emma kinda resembles Sugar in a way. I love these sun photos, the lighting makes all the kitties come out looking good. 

I just wanted to add that my balcony is not really that dirty before we put out that birdfeeder. Birds are really really messy :!:


----------



## KrisB (Apr 5, 2005)

Heres 2 of my five enjoying some sunshine.
The picture is bright but I just fell in love with it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty sunbeams!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those bubbles in that picture is pretty neat 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Those bubbles in that picture is pretty neat 8)


I don't think they are bubbles. I think they are sunbeams as I previously said.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Ariel. Some cats have no shame.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh horseplaypen that pic is so cute!!! :lol:


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

The lighting isn't that great.....but here is Zack enjoying the sun.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)




----------

